# clavier allemand



## atchi (4 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, j'aurai voulu savoir si on pouvait correctement écrire (les accents par exemple) avec un clavier allemand. Je m'explique j'ai trouvé un iBook, mais avec un clavier Qwertz, voila le pourquoi du comment 
Merci par avance,


----------



## CBi (4 Octobre 2005)

On "peut", mais ce n'est pas forcément confortable :
- soit tu conserves le setting du clavier allemand, et dans un coin de l'écran tu as une fenêtre ouverte avec la palette des caractères accentués, sur lesquels il faudra aller cliquer pour insérer une lettre accentuée.
- soit tu passes, via les préférences systèmes, sur clavier français, et tous les accents seront disponibles en frappe directe, la difficulté devenant alors de savoir où taper, à commencer par les lettres sans accents : taper QWERTZ donnant évidemment AZERTY...

A mon avis, c'est galère, mais si tu as des capacités neuro-motrices au dessus de la moyenne,...


----------



## atchi (4 Octobre 2005)

Ok, merci beaucoup pour ta réponse. En fait, j'ai un mac mini et donc un clavier apple français, et je compte me servir de mon iBook la pluspart du tps brancher avec ce clavier, je pense donc que c'est jouable.


----------



## atchi (4 Octobre 2005)

Petite question supplémentaire, est ce dur de rajouter de la ram sur l'iBook ? Faut-il obligatoirement de la ram apple ? 
Encore une question, j'ai un mac mini 1,2 giga hertz, j'en suis très content, malgré quelques petits longueur, l'iBook que je vais peut-être acheter est un 1 gigahertz, va t-il y avoir une grosse différence de puissance ?

En vous remerciant par avance,


----------



## Wonto (4 Octobre 2005)

Parlant de clavier...

Vous savez s'il existe plusieur clavier azerty? genre belgique, france, suisse etc.

Si oui de grosse differances?

et paralelement, ca coute combien un nouveau clavier pour powerbook?


----------

